# What is your social network??



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Myspace?
FaceBook?
Twitter?
KindleBoards, lol?

I have everything but Twitter


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

LiveJournal 
Twitter
Facebook


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I use one called 
RealLife


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I use one called
> RealLife


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a LiveJournal account and a page on Facebook. I signed up for Twitter but haven't really done anything with it, although people are following me.

L


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

None of the above.

I figure anyone who needs to reach me knows my e-mail addy, phone number and/or home address.  They can use their choice of those.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Only one I've done anything at all with is LinkedIn.com, and I don't really use it that much.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Linkedin because a lot of people that I know and work around do.
I have an account on Plaxo but think it is lousy and don't visit it.
I obtained a twitter when we were excited about it here, but never did really learn to use it.

For a variety of reasons would never go near Facebook or Myspace.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a Twitter account, but my favorite is Gather.com.  I think it is great, particularly for writers, because it allows you to set up your own specific groups.  I have two groups at gather, bardsandsages.gather.com and karmaroleplaying.gather.com, so when I post articles I can select which group they post to.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm on Facebook, use it to keep up with family and old friends who don't live near me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have Linkedin but never use it. I also signed up on Facebook but never go there. KindleBoards is my only active social network.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I use one called
> RealLife


Is that the one that looks almost like a video game?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Much to my daughter's dismay   I am on all the social networks


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Facebook. 

RealLife -- ROFL.

EllenR


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I use one called
> RealLife


Me too and of course the Kindle Board


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I have accounts on Facebook, Linkedin and Twitter, but only use Facebook.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

kindleboards


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Facebook for social; LinkedIn for professional.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Open Diary 
I tried Twitter but actually felt silly doing it !
A local book club with Real People. 

patrisha


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

Facebook is the only actual social networking site I use.

I am a member of a couple of message boards and of course Kindleboards.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Occasionally, I  use Twitter so that I can see the latest articles about things I'm interested in, but it's not social to me.  I don't even put messages on it.  No one who is following me really knows me -- probably the kindleboards members who are in there know me better than anyone else, if you can call that knowing someone.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm only really active on Facebook.  I have accounts on Twitter, MySpace, LinkedIn, and some lesser-known ones, but I don't use those very much.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Much to my daughter's dismay  I am on all the social networks


your secret is out now


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can find me on Twitter @my4brats  

I have a facebook page as well, but I rarely ever use it..It's too much of a time waster for me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Facebook & Myspace


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just here at KBs.  Like it here.  Love it here actually.  
deb


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Much to my daughter's dismay  I am on all the social networks


  Me too!

I've recently become addicted to Twitter. I'm trying to wean myself off, but no luck so far.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm a facebook girl.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I resisted all of these for a bit and then I joined Facebook to keep up with some friends in England, but I didn't do anything with it since Facebook would forward me thier emails. However, after getting back from our cruise with those same friends I have been sucked in and am actively using it. I have to say it does make it easier to keep up with folks you don't live near (especially for those of us who don't want to write email upon email saying the same thing.) And I have been able to connect back up with some old friends.

I do also use LinkedIn for professional contacts.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

TwitFace


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Me too!
> 
> I've recently become addicted to Twitter. I'm trying to wean myself off, but no luck so far.


You're not allowed to wean yourself off . You have to stay and keep me company!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I see..so you're my enabler.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> I see..so you're my enabler.


yep


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Facebook - I just got on. I'm trying to use it, but really, I don't care if "Whats-his-name is taking a nap". Seriously, if that's that most I'm going to get out of it, I won't be there long.

*KindleBoards *- That's the best and my favorite!!!


----------

